# CA Franchise Tax Board



## dback (Jan 8, 2012)

They still have three years worth of mine........haven't been able to get a dime back. They don't return calls, I can't even remember how many different forms they've asked for. I finally went to a "Tax Payer Advocacy" group that supposedly got it all taken care of but I've seen no money and I keep getting threats to file liens on me even though they owe me (lots) of money. I filed for the reduced withholding....they said it would take 21 days.....that was over a month ago and I've heard nothing. Hope you have better luck then I've had.


----------



## the doc (Mar 3, 2010)

wow, I cant believe that- I am sorry to hear that. California has got to have some of the worst finances of any state and they have one of the most high taxing states and they are still broke. Well I see how they are "balancing" their budget

I have heard from other beekeepers of a shortage of almond bees and at least part of it is attributed to the high taxes and beaurocracy


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

Well, my luck finally turned. The check from the california government has finally arrived. Only six months after filing.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

AstroZomBEE said:


> The check from the california government has finally arrived.


Great! I'd guess you will be buying a couple of rounds of _mead _for the boys at the bar tonight ... :lookout:

:digging:


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

Nah, time to order more fermenter tanks for our brewery....


----------



## pahvantpiper (Apr 25, 2006)

California is going to keep all small businesses from coming in and drive all existing small businesses out. Then where will they be? Sorry you guys have taken it so hard in the shorts from that bankrupt backward state.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

From Gray Davis to the Governator to Governor Moonbeam they don't call it La La Land for nothing.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Ahhh, the land of fruits & nuts.


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

Im surprised you got money back so soon!


----------

